# The glimmer fades [Birchmeier Super Spray]



## elric (Mar 2, 2022)

Re-fitting for another holy gee-had against the infidel Honeysuckle. Dog-robbed a pump shaft O-ring from a second Super Spray, first pump now holds pressure. It now seems there are two possibilities, first, Birchmeier has made the perfect for all time design, and will not deviate from it's holy perfection... OR... Birchmeier selected an older O-ring standard so they will have an easier time selling parts at their price point.

Solo makes hand sprayers...


----------

